# Should Saddam Be Hanged?



## beatle555 (Dec 27, 2006)

IRAQIAN COURT DECIDED THAT SADDAM SHOULD BE HANGED
BUT 
IT WILL RESULT IN COLLAPSE OF IRAQ
>IT IS FOR SADDAM'S BLOOD
>NOT TO KILL TERRORISM
PLS VOTE HERE
TO HELP SADDAM (A PITY HUMAN)
SAVE SADDAM'S LIFE-LEND UR HELPING HANDS


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 27, 2006)

i dont support saddam n, bush also.. looks like its a bot.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Dec 30, 2006)

*hanged:---* *www.cnn.com/2006/WORLD/meast/12/29/hussein/index.html


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Dec 30, 2006)

hangeddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iMav (Dec 30, 2006)

plz lock the thread .... khattam hogaya


----------



## shakshy (Dec 30, 2006)

^^death ends all, end it


----------



## SolidSnake (Dec 30, 2006)

Achha hua..he deserved it. Those who live by the sword die by it.


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 30, 2006)

now the is somewhat a safer place


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 30, 2006)

lolz...safer, u must be joking

Number of Nuclear weapon USA has = 10000, more with their allies, it's ok if they make them or keep them, but a threat to World if iran or Korea makes it

The world just became an insecure place, USA is going for world domination, well atleast their corporations i mean.


----------



## Yamaraj (Dec 31, 2006)

Tech Geek said:
			
		

> now the is somewhat a safer place


You do the typing, but your words are very American. Think for yourself, rather than watching television and believing whatever crap media comes up with.


----------



## iMav (Dec 31, 2006)

saddam was never a threat to the world though he might be 1 to iraq but certainly not to the world ... bush had his way nothing can b done now .... saddam's death has invited a lot of sympathy for him but i wud say ask the ppl of iraq and many of them who hav suffered his wrath wud say otherwise .... wats fate is fate ...


----------



## nix (Dec 31, 2006)

i dont think the hanging is going to change the situation any better. america should immediatly pull out of iraq and leave them to their destiny. policing the world and making it a safer place to live in has only harmed america more. these ppl like saddam...those kinda fanatics wont hesitate to use nukes against any country. so its good that country is destabilized....iran must be too...


----------



## thecyclone2k (Dec 31, 2006)

What does USA say about Mugabe (ZIM. Pres.), even he has such records?? It just bcoz, USA wasn't able to setup things as per their convinience they did this.

It was not for Humanity but, for USA's own benefit/s.


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 31, 2006)

I am really amazed by u all and ur views but i don't want to comment over it
__________
i just can't keep my mouth shut is saddam really dead.it raise another conspiracy.I don't think the CIA and the us government will let him die that easy with all secrets he ows them for the wars


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 31, 2006)

saddam deserved but why the U.S.A interfere every where or pak or india. Too many people r died in  the war of iraq


----------



## nikhil (Dec 31, 2006)

There r pther dictators out there that deserve the same fate as saddam but why hasn't usa gone after them with the same intensity as the former iraqi leader? is it justified that saddam was hanged....he had enough enemies inside iraq as it is...so his judgement was really predetermined.....what is it called...kangaroo court...i don't remember the uganda's ex-dictators name...but he was as bad as saddam...but he was exiled perminantly to some other country instead of being killed...why not the same fate for saddam? any answers?


----------



## azzu (Dec 31, 2006)

i don't know he should be hanged or not but who is America to punish SADDAM.
Americans are telling that he killed many Iraqi shia men thats y he should be hanged.

          When Americans attacked japan Hiroshima(atom bomb) let the person responsible for it also hanged and u goo on u get many cases like this

Bush statement : "A BIG MILESTONE" 
  after some months when al-khaida terrorists attack on them the will know how important that MILESTONE was

            WHAT the HELL is UNO doing


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 31, 2006)

yes i agree with azzu. who is America to interfere in all activities.


----------



## azzu (Dec 31, 2006)

I wont say that he should be punished but not at least this way. i say the video of his hanging it was very inhuman.Americans first attacked on afghans but laden escaped next SADDAM now anyone may be us if we rose voice against them


----------



## Vivek788 (Jan 1, 2007)

With America in middle-east everythign goes wrong becoz 'Nothing can be right when the motive itself is wrong'


----------



## harmu.com (Jan 1, 2007)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> lolz...safer, u must be joking
> 
> Number of Nuclear weapon USA has = 10000, more with their allies, quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## iMav (Jan 1, 2007)

patta nahi kiske naam pe saddam itna phuddak raha tha


----------



## thecyclone2k (Jan 1, 2007)

It was just becuase Saddam had issues with Bush Sr. and America he got the punishment and not becuase of his mass murders.

Though, he was guilty of his charges but, America's intentions were different.


----------



## Aberforth (Jan 2, 2007)

Vivek788 said:
			
		

> With America in middle-east everythign goes wrong becoz 'Nothing can be right when the motive itself is wrong'



Even if the motive is right, the ideals are wrong. US of the illusion that the Lincoln type of democracy is the perfect form of democracy. They are drunk in this idealism and try to push it on every country at its whims. The Arab countries have existed among themselves for thousands of year, the Iraqi civilization in existed since Mesopotamian ages while US is only a few hundred years old and far from perfect even though it is powerful and rich.

Democracy is the best form of government when you take certain points like freedom of religion, expression, etc while it creates anarchy in some cases like minority rights, hampers judicial procedure, leads to biased majority, etc.

Saddam was the only leader in middle east who ensure woman's rights, discouraged extremist Islamism, considered diplomacy as a foreign policy instead of religion (its FP with India). Whereas in Middle East the situation is reversed. There can be no democracy in a Middle Eastern country when religion is supreme, instilling democracy means freedom of speech, freedom of religion, women's participation on par with men - something Islamic countries would find hard to digest. The condition in Iraq would get worse than it was under Saddam, US should have realized there are people who have different ideals than secular democracy and left them as such. Iraq posed no threat after the Gulf War of 1991, its fangs were broken.


----------



## iMav (Jan 2, 2007)

would u say the same for n korea and iran if thats the case u seem to b an avid supporter of hitler .... he had his own religion which reigned supreme


----------



## NahSoR (Jan 4, 2007)

You can close this topic now....lol


----------



## dinesh_mettur (Jan 5, 2007)

where is bin laden ?? Is he alive or dead ?? 
suppose when he got now Whether he will b hanged ?


----------



## ambandla (Jan 5, 2007)

If Saddam is hanged till death because of his boodshed in Kuwait and Iran a decade ago, what about USA's bloodshed in Vietnam, Korea, Iraq,...... What about Israel's bloodshed in Palestina.


----------



## Yamaraj (Jan 5, 2007)

Aberforth said:
			
		

> Even if the motive is right, the ideals are wrong. US of the illusion that the Lincoln type of democracy is the perfect form of democracy. They are drunk in this idealism and try to push it on every country at its whims. The Arab countries have existed among themselves for thousands of year, the Iraqi civilization in existed since Mesopotamian ages while US is only a few hundred years old and far from perfect even though it is powerful and rich.
> 
> Democracy is the best form of government when you take certain points like freedom of religion, expression, etc while it creates anarchy in some cases like minority rights, hampers judicial procedure, leads to biased majority, etc.
> 
> Saddam was the only leader in middle east who ensure woman's rights, discouraged extremist Islamism, considered diplomacy as a foreign policy instead of religion (its FP with India). Whereas in Middle East the situation is reversed. There can be no democracy in a Middle Eastern country when religion is supreme, instilling democracy means freedom of speech, freedom of religion, women's participation on par with men - something Islamic countries would find hard to digest. The condition in Iraq would get worse than it was under Saddam, US should have realized there are people who have different ideals than secular democracy and left them as such. Iraq posed no threat after the Gulf War of 1991, its fangs were broken.


Agreed!


----------



## Aberforth (Jan 6, 2007)

ambandla said:
			
		

> If Saddam is hanged till death because of his boodshed in Kuwait and Iran a decade ago, what about USA's bloodshed in Vietnam, Korea, Iraq,...... What about Israel's bloodshed in Palestina.



Exactly. If I were to post the list of US's bloodshed all over the world after 1880, it would run out of vBulletin's character limit per post.


----------

